# hp Pavilion zd8000 power adapter



## janker (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi could somebody please help me to identify which pins on the D.C output and there voltages ,i understand they are 
Output Voltage:
19V
Power
135W
Output Currect
7.1A

i want to test with a meter but cannot identify the pins it is oval in shape and i think 5 tiny pins.

many thanks janker


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Maybe you can use the block diagram to help determine what each pin is?

Are you getting any readings from any of them?

You can find the block diagram here (you don't have to log in just scroll down under image and select Get Manual)

The image I attached below should tell you want pins are Ground and what is positive.


----------



## janker (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello
thankyou for such a quick response,im getting 18.5/19 from one of them which should be correct but im sure its the adapter as the battery light well the lightning bolt symbol, just flashes quickley on then off when you press the power button on the pc.
i know the battery is no good but its strange if i take the battery out and press the power button it will not flash at all,battery back in it flashes the lightning bolt symbol.
No other lights are on when plugged into power supply,no fans running nothing,has not run on the battery for a long time but always ran ok plugged into the mains.
thanks for your help janker


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It seems as though you have a problem with the Adapter or the DC Jack may be faulty.

If you disassemble the laptop you should be able to check the backside of the Jack to see if the correct voltage is present.

Other than that there may be a problem with the motherboard.


----------

